# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Avatar Improvement Center

## CRAZY BONE

*WHO WE ARE:*
The Avatar Improvement Center (AIC) is dedicated to helping all of those "avatar-challenged" people out there. This is a serious problem, and it seems to be growing. If you have a crappy avatar, or know someone who does, it is your responsiblity to take the necessary action to have that avatar improved or altered.

*HOW TO GET YOUR AVATAR IMPROVED:*
It's very simple, all you have to do is post in this thread and ask for an improvement. In your post, you are required to specify whether or not you want a new picture to be used, or if you want the original picture be improved. If you want a new picture, then please specifiy in your post or provide a link.

*CUSTOMER SATISFACTION GUARENTEED* 
If you are unhappy with the improvment of your avatar, then just ask for another one. We will not sleep until your new avatar fufills your needs.

*ANYONE CAN IMPROVE OTHER PEOPLE'S AVATARS*

----------


## Conkt

Hi. I'm a lame avatar survivor. I've just changed my avatar for the first time since joining dreamviews. Until recently, it was very drab, and uninspiring. However, thanks to the AIC, I'm back on my feet and posting senseless banter like never before! Thank you, AIC!

----------


## Sesquipedalian

I've been needing a new Avatar for a while. I'd like a new pic for mine. Any would be appreciated.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> I've been needing a new Avatar for a while. I'd like a new pic for mine. Any would be appreciated.



Well I made a few, but I really have no idea what kind of stuff you're into so I just took a guess..



(The Cartman one has a transparent backround)

----------


## Hidden

> Hi. I'm a lame avatar survivor. I've just changed my avatar for the first time since joining dreamviews. Until recently, it was very drab, and uninspiring. However, thanks to the AIC, I'm back on my feet and posting senseless banter like never before! Thank you, AIC!



This made me laugh. ::D:

----------


## The Invisible Man

I swear to God, if it's a picture of a purple penis....

----------


## Absolute

I would love a new signature. Who do I write the check to? =P

----------


## pounce

I challenge you to make an avatar more awesome than mine.

Impossible you say? I think so.

----------


## C-Fonz

^^ Done :p , this is a very cool post, I would like to offer my services.  If anyone would like me to do a simple vector style avatar for them just send me a PM. Just let me know who you want in it and maybe provide a picture.  I'm not ridiculously good with gimp but I'm pretty good :]

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> I swear to God, if it's a picture of a purple penis....



Sorry, no, but it's almost as good  ::D: 


transparent baby...

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Here's two for you pounce:

----------


## pounce

Nice, I'm gonna test it for a while.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Hello!

I like my avatar but would just like it a bit bigger.  How do I do that?

----------


## pounce

Pretty much all image editors have a stretch option.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Hello!
> 
> I like my avatar but would just like it a bit bigger.  How do I do that?



You didn't resize it properly, that's why it's all pixelated and fuzzy.

Give me a link to the original full size image and I'll make it bigger and way sharper.

----------


## Man of Steel

I want something that looks like it's popping out of the screen. A nice drop shadow combined with a cutoff at the bottom, so it looks like my avatar is coming out of the bottom of the avatar space, like a slit cut in the screen. Get me? 

Mal Reynolds is preferred. Han Solo, Bender, Captain Jack Sparrow, Gimli, Davy Jones, or Christopher Walken will do in a pinch. 

If you throw in a well-made matching signature of 125x500 or 150x600 px, I'll be very pleased and might throw on a few posts to your count.  :wink2:

----------


## Hidden

=O Bribing people, MoS?  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Anything mushroom-kingdomy would be great. Bowser, Mario, Luigi, Toadsworth, etc., all good...

----------


## CRAZY BONE

This is all I got so far. I might try to make some better ones later..

----------


## Absolute

I'm pretty content with my avatar since I just recently changed it, but I'd like a signature that matches it, and, if possible, were able to have my quote that's in my present signature. I'm just looking for something mysterious and powerful, or mysterious and beautiful.

----------


## C911

First, transparent background.

Second, better picture of felix.

Thank you.

----------


## Adam

Mine r cool enough, thanks  :smiley:

----------


## C911

I remember once i used your avatar for a small movie/music video that i made with the song "gummy bear". It was the intro lol.

Sorry, back on topic now.

----------


## Adam

I'd like to see that  :smiley:

----------


## Kexo

> First, transparent background.
> 
> Second, better picture of felix.
> 
> Thank you.



couldn't find any better pictures, so here's just improved version of your current felix  :smiley: 



Hope you like it  ::D:

----------


## C911

looks swell, thanks.

if i can find it adam, i would love to show it to you

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Sorry about not having enough specs. Science or math related would work, as well as surreal scenes.

I haven't ever figured out how to make one of these. It always says that the picture is temporary or something. I'd like to know so I can change avatars without relying on one of these threads.

----------


## Taosaur

Pimp my owl

----------


## Tyler

I need a new one.
You can use a new pic.
Please?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

I did it in under 2 minutes...



Fable: what kind of pic?

----------


## Tyler

I'm not sure.
Make it something comical.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Here:

----------


## C-Fonz

In all seriousness maybe we need an order form?  Seems like this could get difficult and unorganized quickly if we keep doing it as we are.

Just an Example:

*Name*:C-Fonz
*Requested*: (Avatar)
*Things I want/like*: (Mad Men, Tennis, Buddha etc.)
*Art Type*: (Vector, Colorful, B&W, Simplistic, Intricate...)

----------


## Taosaur

> I did it in under 2 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> Fable: what kind of pic?



That's not pimping, you feeble bitch. You sent my av through the rape tunnel. You need to make it awesome with starbursts outlined in complimentary colors and "ya rly" text in the av. How dare you post in the Art Design Team forum you leaking-rectum consort of an unusually aggressive alpaca.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> That's not pimping, you feeble bitch. You sent my av through the rape tunnel. You need to make it awesome with starbursts outlined in complimentary colors and "ya rly" text in the av. How dare you post in the Art Design Team forum you leaking-rectum consort of an unusually aggressive alpaca.



Wow, that's a lot of hate.. maybe you should make it yourself homie.

----------


## O'nus

I am curious if someone is up for making a new set for me.

My hopes:

Avatar;
- Black and white/silver
- Caduceus
- Says "O'nus" on it

Signature pic;
- Black and white/silver
- Says, "Life is an onus.  Sanction eudaimonia." and possibly "111" somewhere.  Can be hidden.
- Pictures of any of the following; brain, neurons, caduceus, rose, knives, etc.

I hope to see your creative genius soon

~

----------


## Taosaur

> Wow, that's a lot of hate.. maybe you should make it yourself homie.



That wasn't hate, just a ridiculous response to a ridiculous effort--I don't actually get that emotional about silly animal pictures  :wink2:  

I'm pretty happy with my av, but if anyone is inspired to pimp it, or come up with something that suits Taosaur/Lizard of the Way, I'd love to see it.

----------


## C-Fonz

Cooked up a little something quick for O-Nus, tell me what you think.
At first its hard to distinguish, but you can see your name in the Caduceus.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> I am curious if someone is up for making a new set for me.
> 
> My hopes:
> 
> Avatar;
> - Black and white/silver
> - Caduceus
> - Says "O'nus" on it
> 
> ...



Is this a rough idea of what you want?



EDIT: Looks like C-Fonz beat me to it.. Did you do that in illustrator?

----------


## C-Fonz

> EDIT: Looks like C-Fonz beat me to it.. Did you do that in illustrator?



I actually only use freeware to make my graphic Art.  You can get two very nice substitutes for Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator...

GIMP (Photoshop) - http://www.gimp.org/

InkScape (Illustrator) - http://www.inkscape.org/

Both are incredibly easy to use and I find almost everything that Adobe products can do these ones can too, it just takes a little experimentation.

Hope it helps!

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Cool stuff, I'll check that out  ::D:

----------


## O'nus

> Is this a rough idea of what you want?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looks like C-Fonz beat me to it.. Did you do that in illustrator?



I really like this one.  The way the black and white contrasts is nice.

Two things for perfection;

Could you fix a nicer border around it?

And perhaps "O'nus" written in white beside it or something?  I would like it to seem more of a statement than a hidden message.

Good job guys.  Are you able to do signature pics too..?  Even a color invert on my current one would be cool.

~

----------


## sunshineDaydream

> You need to make it awesome with starbursts outlined in complimentary colors and "ya rly" text in the av.



I just couldn't help myself:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> I just couldn't help myself:



Haha, wow..... ::goodjob2::

----------


## sunshineDaydream

hey thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Taosaur

> I just couldn't help myself:



lol, now that's pimping :bravo:

----------


## Kexo

Another one, really similar though  ::D:

----------


## Taosaur

> Another one, really similar though



Actually, I like that one--the face stands out a bit more from the background. Is that just a saturation effect with some sharpening?

Would it be possible/reasonable to have the text larger in the background, kind of looming behind the owl, and in the current background colors (no outline)? 

I might play around in GIMP myself, but I'm not so good with GIMP particularly and out of practice with image editing in general  :tongue2:

----------


## Kexo

Do you mean something like this?

----------


## Taosaur

That, sir, is very much what I meant  ::D: 

EDIT: Seriously, that's much sweeter than I expected to come of this thread--thanks man.

----------


## Muggler

Could you make me a cool one? Like the one I have? Or make this one better?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Sorry about not having enough specs. Science or math related would work, as well as surreal scenes.
> 
> I haven't ever figured out how to make one of these. It always says that the picture is temporary or something. I'd like to know so I can change avatars without relying on one of these threads.



Does someone want to make this? I'm kind of preoccupied with Man of Steel's request right now.

----------


## C-Fonz

I could start on Sesquipedalian's but I will need some more information about his likes and interests and the style he wants, I'd hate to waste his and my time on hunches of what he might want :]

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Is this more of what you were looking for O'nus? Should I make the name bigger? Personally, I think it would look best without a name on it.

----------


## O'nus

> Is this more of what you were looking for O'nus? Should I make the name bigger? Personally, I think it would look best without a name on it.



That looks good.  Could you try putting the name flat beside the logo?  I mean like not squiggeled in the background.

~

----------


## CRAZY BONE

Is this good?

EDIT: Or this one?

----------


## Mancon

Hey can you make one of a barn owl?  ::D:

----------


## Man of Steel

Nobody wants to tackle anything for me? 


I iz a sad, sad panda.

----------


## Maria92

Why would they? That's one BA sig and avatar!

----------


## Tyler

> Nobody wants to tackle anything for me? 
> 
> 
> I iz a sad, sad panda.



I would, but I don't know anything about using photoshop/GIMP or anything like that.

----------


## O'nus

> Is this good?
> 
> EDIT: Or this one?



Almost perfect, I think I'd like to see it resting inside the frame beside the caduceus.  

~

----------


## Kexo

This is a really simple one, but I like it  :smiley:

----------


## Kexo

> Could you make me a cool one? Like the one I have? Or make this one better?



Is there any chance that you still have (know where to find) an original of your current picture? Also do you think a ghosty/dreamy sailboat coming out of the clouds would be ok?

----------


## Tyler

> Is there any chance that you still have (know where to find) an original of your current picture? Also do you think a ghosty/dreamy sailboat coming out of the clouds would be ok?



You could just go to his profile and save the picture from there.

----------


## Mancon

Did nobody see my post  :Sad: ? May I have one of a barn owl that says my name in the corner  ::D: .

----------


## Kexo

> You could just go to his profile and save the picture from there.



but I need it bigger





> Did nobody see my post ? May I have one of a barn owl that says my name in the corner .



will take a look at it as soon as I'll find out what a barn owl is  ::D: 

EDIT: It's an ordinary owl  ::D:  Here's your picture:




Remember, if there's something you don't like, just say it  :smiley:

----------


## panta-rei

Find me something odd.

----------


## Mancon

Thanks for the AWESOME avatar.

----------


## Tyler

Mine cannot be impoved.
It is awesome.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Nobody wants to tackle anything for me? 
> 
> 
> I iz a sad, sad panda.



I've been working on yours, it's taking me a while  :tongue2: 




> Almost perfect, I think I'd like to see it resting inside the frame beside the caduceus.  
> 
> ~



Which one is almost perfect? You want the name to be _inside_ the frame at the bottom underneath the caduceus?

----------


## louie54

I just need my current avatar to be bigger. I'm having a hard time with that.

So I would like the original picture improved or I mean resized and maybe centered more instead of so much to the left side.

Edit: If there's nothing you can do, I'm fine with the way it is  :smiley:

----------


## TheChosenDreamer

My current avatar has grown old, and feeble. Because I'm not one to enjoy change, I would like one of you to upgrade my current avatar. I have no specifics in mind, just make it better, and more awesome.

----------


## Maria92

louie54-I'm sorry, I tried, and I failed. I was able to supersize your avatar, but it took away his animation...someone else can probably help you, though. You can also try posting this on the avatar magicians thread-incidentally, it's a lot better than this one...

----------


## O'nus

> This is a really simple one, but I like it



Yeah see that is really good too.

I just want to see "O'nus" like my current one does.  Even if it is in the corner somewhat (it doesn't have to be centered).

~

----------


## Kexo

> I just need my current avatar to be bigger. I'm having a hard time with that.
> 
> So I would like the original picture improved or I mean resized and maybe centered more instead of so much to the left side.
> 
> Edit: If there's nothing you can do, I'm fine with the way it is



here you are  ::D:

----------


## Kexo

> Yeah see that is really good too.
> 
> I just want to see "O'nus" like my current one does.  Even if it is in the corner somewhat (it doesn't have to be centered).
> 
> ~



Is this ok?

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Reiterating what I said before:

I'm into science, mathematics, chess, golf, and kites (stunt). This is in order of interest.

I'd love a new avatar, but just don't know how to make custom ones.

----------


## C-Fonz

Simple.

----------


## O'nus

> Is this ok?



A little brighter.  

Also, are you guys able to turn my signature pic into black and white for me..?

~

----------


## Maria92

Pure black and white, or gray scale? I can do both...

----------


## Maria92

Trying to post pics gives me fits...but here's a sepia one for you, too.

----------


## Maria92



----------


## O'nus

Nice! I love it.  Now just for the avatar..

~

----------


## Maria92

Fix'd.

----------


## O'nus

Sweet!  Thanks guys!

~

----------


## Kexo

sorry, didn't have my notebook for a while, fix'd fix'd  ::D:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

That looks pretty sexy.

----------


## Maria92

Need an update for my signature...perhaps something utilizing wolfgirls...I'm looking for something cute and maybe just a hint sexy, kinda like a cross between my avatar and current signature.

----------


## Mechanized Mind

ACTUALLY! I just had a great idea. I am a big dragonball Z fan, so maybe if you could get an image of the Dragon from DragonBall Z instead of counterstrike. So yea, a picture of the DBZ dragon and have it say "Mechanized Mind" =D =D =D Thanks!

----------


## CarmineEternity

I like avatars.

----------


## Kexo

what about this one?  :smiley:

----------


## CarmineEternity

Thanks! 8D

No one else take it. =.= 

:3

----------


## Kamilii

Can I get a new picture?Somthing that screams out rawr.

----------


## redisreddish

New avatar would be nice... something with dark colors. Faries are good. Anime is good. Anime faries would rock.

----------


## panta-rei

Got it, Red.

----------


## BossBadger

I need a signature. Maybe like, a Hunter S. Thompson quote with a really metal background. I don't know. Surprise me.

----------


## guitarboy

> I need a signature. Maybe like, a Hunter S. Thompson quote with a really metal background. I don't know. Surprise me.



Sir, this is an avatar thread.
But fortunately, I'm working on a new sig myself, so I'll see what I can do.

----------


## BossBadger

Cool! I'm not a sir, but whatever.

I knew it was an avatar thread but I thought maybe I'd get lucky  :wink2: .

----------


## guitarboy

> Cool! I'm not a sir, but whatever.
> 
> I knew it was an avatar thread but I thought maybe I'd get lucky .



I'll have it tomorrow  :smiley:

----------

